# .

## Tatty

!

        .
 :Embarrassment: 

 ( ).

1)          (  ,   )          (  ,  ).
 1              ,    1     ,    ?
      ? 
    Z   .
  , Z           -      ?

2)       ,      ,      . 
 ,           ,     ? 
  2 .

:
     ,   .
      .
       /,      . 
 ?         ( ,  ?)          ?

:
       .
      .
       /,        .
    -            ?         ?

    -     , ..   50 000 -  5 000    45 000,   -     ? 

3)                     ,        - ? 
         ,     , .

----------


## ABell

.  ,     .

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,    .  01  2019        .    100%   ,     100, ,      ,        ,       ,,   -.      ,   -   ,             ,   ,     0      10000 ,           10000 ,  -   10000 .?
        ,     ,     ,        ,          ,  !!!

----------


## ABell

> ,    ,    .  01  2019        .    100%   ,     100, ,      ,        ,       ,,   -.      ,   -   ,             ,   ,     0      10000 ,           10000 ,  -   10000 .?
>         ,     ,     ,        ,          ,  !!!


     ,      ?      .         ( )?

----------


## .

*ABell*,       ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,    , -    .
     ,         ,       ,       ?  ,   ,     ,   ,    ,  .     ,   ,      .      - ,                /  . , ,         01  2019.

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## A L E N A

> , ,         01  2019.


          ,          ,   ,  ,   .
       ,    " "  !      . 
    ,        ,   ,    ,     ,          ,            ,     ,           -     . 
 !    - 10  ,      !         -                  . 
   -         ??

  -  .

----------


## .

> -         ??


   ,    .     10 .     .

----------


## A L E N A

> ,    .     10 .     .


,     ?               ?

                -              ,

----------


## ZHANNET

,         ,       15 ,        ,        ,      ,   , - ,  -, -! :Cray:  :Cray:

----------


## wallon

,      .      ,    ,   ,  (   ) .

----------


## A L E N A

> ,         ,       15 ,


           .
   ,    :  ,  , , , .       ,   ,             airbnb  ,        ,       . 
      "  ", ..           .             -    .
   ,   ,      ,   ,   10-  ,    . 
 ,   .        , :  +  (       ), , +.              (              ),           10-     -   . 
 ,  -     .

----------


## A L E N A

> 


        -       
      ,      -

----------


## ZHANNET

,       ,          ,       , -,       ,       ,    ,  ,  -    -   -      .                           ,      ,   ,      , ,  ,  ,  ,       .   .        / ,        ,          ?            ,      ,       .

----------


## A L E N A

> ,       ,          ,       , -,       ,       ,    ,  ,  -    -   -      .                           ,      ,   ,      , ,  ,  ,  ,       .   .        / ,        ,          ?            ,      ,       .


      -          10  .

----------


## Je@nne

.      .   "".    ,   ,         ()          ( 6%).     .  -  .

----------


## Kampa

,  !
 ,             ?
    ,   . 
      -?

----------


## .



----------

,    .    -  .    .      100.000,    95000    .        100.000.
)

----------


## ABell

100000=
     5000=00
    .
(   !).

----------

.      1 -2          ,        .      --  ?     ???   . )    .       .       -   .   - .          .              .     .     -    -      .              )))    .       -        ,      .   ?  ? ?                   .         ???  ?     6%             3   ?     10   100000  6% ?         .

----------

